# Happy 150th birthday, dear Janne!



## wzg (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm practicing Valse triste on piano recently. Hope I can finish by the end of the year.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Played the _Wood-Nymph_ and _Lemminkäinen Suite_ in his honour. Finnish flags everywhere, it's a national celebration day here.


----------



## Faustian (Feb 8, 2015)

One of my favorite composers. Quite a turn out at the Helsinki cathedral today in honor of him.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Holllllly cow that's a lot of people. I knew there'd be enormous celebrations today in Finland.

Currently listening to a flute transcription of the Violin Concerto. A very good transcription too, and good performance! Bouriakov.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Faustian said:


> One of my favorite composers. Quite a turn out at the Helsinki cathedral today in honor of him.


Cool. What is with the black & white hats?


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Wood said:


> Cool. What is with the black & white hats?


It's the traditional headdress that you get from finishing high school. University students used to wear their caps with pride throughout the year, but these days it's reserved for big celebrations. Students used to be a force in society to be reckoned with, they pushed political agendas like education, recognition of Finnish language etc. so they're still associated with Sibelius, who was part of the cultural elite pushing those agendas those days. Students have a singing tradition, too, and lots of choirs. There's probably some singing going on at the Cathedral there. The student cap is a symbol of pride taken in education for the good of the whole nation.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Xaltotun said:


> It's the traditional headdress that you get from finishing high school. University students used to wear their caps with pride throughout the year, but these days it's reserved for big celebrations. Students used to be a force in society to be reckoned with, they pushed political agendas like education, recognition of Finnish language etc. so they're still associated with Sibelius, who was part of the cultural elite pushing those agendas those days. Students have a singing tradition, too, and lots of choirs. There's probably some singing going on at the Cathedral there. The student cap is a symbol of pride taken in education for the good of the whole nation.


That is very interesting. Thank you Xaltotun.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I wish I could send him a fine birthday cigar. Anything more lavish might look as if I thought I could be worthy of his genius.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Wood said:


> That is very interesting. Thank you Xaltotun.


My pleasure. Got to use this occasion to say that I love your avatar as it depicts (if I'm not mistaken) one of my favourite persons in the whole world.


----------

